# Aquaray product issues



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi All,

just curious if anyone else is using aquaray led products, I have 3 of them, 1 growbeam tile and 2 strips and after 2 years of use the growbeam and one of the strips started to flicker.
I've switched powersources (drivers) and the problem still exists.
I know they have a 5 year warrenty on it but e-mailed jl aquatics and they weren't too helpful with me and told me they have more for sale (?!!?!) so I've tried to contact the manufacture.
I e-mailed the manufacture in UK and sent them the unit but they returned it to me and said I should have sent it to their US distributer, so it was a bit annoying since I spent $60 on postage to send the unit to the UK.


thx
Ray


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

If its under warranty and you've purchased from j&l, they will take care of you. Don't see how they would brush you off if you purchased from them. 

Did aqua ray ask you to ship the unit back to them? No offense, but it doesn't make sense to ship it overseas unless they asked you to do it, especially since it costs a fortune to do so. 

I've used a few of their lights and had a bulb burn out on one unit, but the unit was replaced by j&l without issue.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I emailed j&l and they said it's been 2 years, so i'm out of luck, just buy another set we have them on sale now, that's what the owner told me 

I asked aquaray and they told me to ship the unit back to the uk and gave me the address and everything.

I spent $60 for shipping , for another $30 I can get a new finnex ray2 unit, so I'm a bit disappointed right now at their products.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I think the power supply is warrantied for 1 year only. If its not a power supply issue I would bring it in and complain, because the rest of the unit is covered for 5 years. 

As for aqua ray asking you to ship it to them, and then shipping it back, that's unacceptable. There is no way they should ask you to do it, and then ship it right back. 
I would keep being persistent in complaining until they actually do something about it. Explain your situation clearly and be firm in your stance, but civil. 
Good luck in getting it sorted out!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Also watch out when you ship item out for warranty service. I had been charged duty before when the manufacturer declare the full value of the product after it was repaired.
Add all the costs up and you may as well kiss the unit good bye and try a different brand with better support.

I have found J&L, even King Ed very good with warranty return as they would just pass them back to the distributor. Two years is a long time for counter exchange though. Be super nice (which you are), more than civil =), and J&L may do something for you.

email may not be the right chanel. The owner could be mooooody :lol:


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx for the comments guys, it's just a pain that a unit with 5 years warranty craps out after 2 years (I know it happens), I spent almost $600 for the 3 sets of led lights and spent $60 shipping it back, not too sure if I want to spend any more money or time shipping them,

you're right gord, after 2 years it's probably a bit too long for a exchange, but i'll try to contact the manufacture again, otherwise, i'll just give up and try a different unit,


oh well just using my previous set of t5's for now  but considering the finnex ray2's led lights if i'll try led lights on my planted aquarium again


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If is is not the power supply, check the contact to see if there is any salt deposit built up. Salt is a good conductor and may be shorting the unit out which would explain the flickering. If they see that they may refuse to warranty and end up charging your for repair any way.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

how big is your tank? Maybe I can just give you a discount if you swap me your defacted LEDs.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I also had a bad experience with a LFS which i would not mention. I purchase a light strip fom them they say there's a 1 year warranty. After 6 months, the tube socket melted, i phoned them and ask if them about the warranty, they said that they dont carry that product any more and I should deal with the company directly. I was not a happy camper.

I didnt wanna send it back to the states because of the same reasons stated above.

I'm sorry to hear what you're going through.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah crimper, it's a pain, I don't mind spending the money on a product but if it craps out in 2 years (actually it was 1 year, I just left one side off for another year and didn't think about it till now)

oh aq led, I was looking into your units, the zetlite pro for freshwater,

it's going on it 20x20x20 35gallon ish cube planted aquarium

Ray


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your issues. 

I have a set of Aquaray strips where one of the LED's in one strip burnt out after having them for about 2 years. I emailed J&L and they were very helpful in getting the unit replaced. Took about 10 days to get a new unit shipped to my door.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks everyone for their comments and thx to Gord who mentioned he would help me look at the unit.

So good news, today after reading all the comments I decided to make a trip down to JL Aquatics with my 3 sets of aquaray products with issues.

I forgot the guy's name but he was super helpful and said these were common problems and exchanged 3 new units for me!

Thanks for the suggestions, I guess going in person worked better than via e-mail

Back to growing plants 
Ray


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Good to hear that you got it sorted!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

